# Sorry, couldn't help myself!



## Icepick (Apr 16, 2002)

Watched TLC's Ultimate 10 martial arts program the other night.  I HAD to check out the "Juko Kai ::: Combat Ki" website.  Found this:
http://www.jukokai.com/docs/html/teaching_grappling.html

Comments are invited.  :tank:


----------



## Battousai (Apr 16, 2002)

Wow thats almost exactly what my jujitsu school has taught me about the history of jujitsu and karate. That really jujitsu is all self defense, with karate being part of it, that the modern day jujitsu is just throws and grappling, but the original jujitsu has all the karate strikes and katas as well. 

 This is sort of what I posted on E-budo yesterday, commenting on the decay of the martial arts and the very existance of "cross training." In feudal Japan the samurai clans taught the martial arts as a whole, not cut up into pieces like we see today. Jujitsu was striking, aiki jutsu and nage waza all in one systematic whole. 

 I don't know about the historical points of the beginnings of Judo, but the rest of the article is in agreement with what my instructor has taught me. Great write up.


----------



## Battousai (Apr 16, 2002)

The punching article:

http://www.jukokai.com/docs/html/insights_into.html

 I like it too. The writer emphasises to never lock the elbow, all the punches I've been taught are like that too, with the elbow having a slight bend. I've never heard of the first finger straight fist except on forums though, so I don't have any experience with it.
 They have lots of good reading, just goto the /docs and take alook at all the write ups.


----------



## migo (May 1, 2002)

There's no way that Jujutsu could have Karate Kata, Karate evolved separately from the rest of the Japanese Martial Arts. Karate Strikes I can see, but not the Kata.

As for Jukokai, I think it's a complete joke, I didn't even bother reading the linked page, too long to waste on a style that probably wouldn't work.


----------



## Damian Mavis (May 2, 2002)

Well aren't you open minded! haha

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Seig (May 3, 2002)

I watched the shows where they went into different Arts on those Discovery shows.  I was disgusted beyond words with some of the stuff they put out.  Some of it was an absolute delight.


----------

